# Nail spotters good/bad?



## 5 Star (Sep 18, 2007)

I've decided to speed things up by purchasing a nail spotter, maybe 2. I thought I would check to see if there are some I should stay away from? I know there are some brands of boxes to avoid, is it the same for spotters? Do the wheeled versions perform better than the skid plate style?

Thanks
LS


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

I do the first coat by hand, so I can get all the high screws turned in and all the "furbies" (pulled screw paper hangs) dealt with. I bought a 2" and 3" columbia spotter. I wish I hadn't bought the 2 cuase I prefer to use the 3 on both the second and third coat, moving it over a bit on the third, this makes a little wider coat which is preferable since I use the portacable sanders. Also, the 2 holds so little mud that you spend alot of time refilling it, but it works fine, and the 3 covers the 2 fine, so its a matter of choice. Haven't tried any other types so I can't give an opion on them. And yes they will speed you up a little bit. Good luck


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

I do the same as Mr Sheetrock.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

You need to sand using the spotter?:sad:


----------



## murbuddy (May 27, 2009)

I have used the nail spotter? I found that the nail spotter is good for running in the off angles. and on the screws if they are sunk right other wise it is a waste of time.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Capt-Sheetrock said:


> I do the first coat by hand, so I can get all the high screws turned in and all the "furbies" (pulled screw paper hangs) dealt with. I bought a 2" and 3" columbia spotter. I wish I hadn't bought the 2 cuase I prefer to use the 3 on both the second and third coat, moving it over a bit on the third, this makes a little wider coat which is preferable since I use the portacable sanders. Also, the 2 holds so little mud that you spend alot of time refilling it, but it works fine, and the 3 covers the 2 fine, so its a matter of choice. Haven't tried any other types so I can't give an opion on them. And yes they will speed you up a little bit. Good luck


how do you deal with the furbies? we run into this problem alot since we do alot of remodel, laminating...


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

plazaman said:


> how do you deal with the furbies? we run into this problem alot since we do alot of remodel, laminating...


 
you have to turn your knife around and rub the handle over it till it creates a low spot, then cover it with mud.


----------



## MUDBUCKET (Jun 9, 2008)

Been using nail spotters for about ten years ,what a time saver ,worth every penny.I like the wheeled ones the best. I have an extending handle on mine so I can reach over 10' ceilings with it. 
I just walk the house real quick and check for "furbies" and what not, if your rocker leave screws sticking out give 'em hell .


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

MUDBUCKET said:


> Been using nail spotters for about ten years ,what a time saver ,worth every penny.I like the wheeled ones the best. I have an extending handle on mine so I can reach over 10' ceilings with it.
> I just walk the house real quick and check for "furbies" and what not, if your rocker leave screws sticking out give 'em hell .


Do YOU need to sand when your done?


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Brocktologist said:


> Do YOU need to sand when your done?


That depends... "Do You Want To Make Any MONEY?????":whistling

I've been at this over thirty years, started with hawk and trowel, went to knives and pan, went to ames tools, went to Alpha-Tech tools.:w00t:

I can finish a house and not have to sand it, just takes twice as long = a 50% pay cut.:no: I don't really need the prestigue, I'd rather have the $:clap:

I know ALOT of finishers, some would rather go broke than sand, and they are, at an alarming rate of speed.:notworthy

Its funny that the "really good" finishers, that don't need to sand, drive trucks. Seems to me that they would still be using Horse and Buggy, after all "ain't that the way it was done for years?":thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I can't figure out how anybody could do drywall without sanding the last coat... I've been doing this job for almost forty years. I have missed something all along, I guess. Or have done it wrong all these years.:sad:


----------



## MUDBUCKET (Jun 9, 2008)

Brocktologist said:


> Do YOU need to sand when your done?


 
Of course I have to sand when I'm done , are you tring to say you don't sand after you are done ?:notworthy
I would never call a smooth wall job complete until it's sanded.


----------



## EXTREME.DRYWALL (Jun 9, 2009)

I started out hand finishing drywall over 15 years ago with some of the very best in the business, in my area. I then moved to Pennsylvania and started working in the modular home factories, finishing drywall, using boxes, bazookas, and all the rest of the tools...including nail spotters.

I can run 20 minute easy sand w/ accelerator (2 buckets FULL) and still have more than enough time to go back and help my knife man wipe down and have someone clean out the tools. My PERSONAL opinion on nail spotters is that they are useless. It takes more time to get the tools ready, wipe down, and reload, than it is worth.--and of course you have to sand it--


----------

